# Poon Pic



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

That’s Huff Dopriak on the pole! Lol, but Huff was the first name that came to me! Evans looks as big as that small Tarpon he hooked!


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

What a monster!!!


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

Loogie said:


> That’s Huff on the pole!


Not Steve that’s Al Dopriak, photos from the early 2000’s a day or two before the 202 was caught I believe.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

This had to be taken by a bigfoot camera. Fuzzy.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I went to Homasassa last year and there where no Tarpon. Big Tom caught them all


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Sublime said:


> This had to be taken by a bigfoot camera. Fuzzy.


I bet Lefty took the picture


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I went to Homasassa last year and there where no Tarpon. Big Tom caught them all


Too many people and the internet


----------



## on_the_fly_ (Oct 8, 2021)

Check out the twin trolling motors on the stern. Reading "Lords of the Fly" right now and Monte writes about how some people would show up with 4 trolling motors. 

Sad to read about how development lead to the downfall of the legendary tarpon fishery there. Reduction of freshwater flow into the rivers lead to less blue crabs, and ultimately less tarpon according to the book.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Highly recommend listening the Millhouse Podcast with Evans - they talk about this fish, that day, and the record being caught right after.

And that is Al Dopirak guiding, if that is what you can call someone who pushes Evans around.


----------



## angel_fish03 (5 mo ago)

kkeetr said:


> What a monster!!!


the Poon or the angler? Look at those dang tree trunks.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Somewhere out there in the Gulf, I'm willing to bet giant tarpon still congregate seasonally to eat big blue crabs.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I was 33 miles out in the Gulf the Saturday of Labor Day weekend and saw blue crabs swimming 2 feet below the surface. Very strange.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

That pic was taken by Captain Dan Malzone. Great guy.


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks for posting. This photo is motivation.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I think they estimated that fish to be 230ish.

I'd love to get a high quality version of this pic to hang on the wall.


----------



## Nigelaman (4 mo ago)

I have never gotten a tarpon to the boat. one of the days I will win the battle.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Too many people and the internet


 @permitchaser I've fished a number of days up there since about 1995, both with a guide and friends and about half the days you don't get a shot.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A quick note about any "secret spot" for big (and not so big...) tarpon. The moment more than one person knows about the place - it's days are numbered... I can remember when Al Pflueger came to our club (the old Tropical Anglers Club in the late seventies to report about the fishing at Homosassa (Al was a very prominent club member for many years - and I believe still is, although no longer fishing... ). I learned quite a bit from him all those years ago... He said, back then... that it was "all over" at Homosassa since folks had begun fishing there in numbers... 

That's what eventually happens to almost every outstanding tarpon spot (with a very few exceptions...).


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

fatman said:


> Photo of Tom Evans hooked up at Homosassa. That's a big gi


Even Evans gets off the platform for that one.


----------



## Kowalski (Jul 25, 2018)

Those must have been just wild times to be active on the water. I have read most of what I can find, as I find that time in history so interesting. Al Dopriak Is a great and humble man. I am proud and very thankful to call him a friend. I fish with him when I get the opportunities , not as many as I would like since he is so busy. But what I learn is , I know nothing about catching fish lol. But I have such a great day


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Xxxxxxxxxx bay is the next Homosassa. Almost unbelievable what the interweb can do to a place these days.

Great pic.

-edited-


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

I believe I saw that photo hanging at Sandy Moret’s shop in Islamorada.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

flytyn said:


> That pic was taken by Captain Dan Malzone. Great guy.


Dan (Guido) was/is a big guy and one of the friendliest guides I knew back in the 90's. How he balanced on that PP took some skillz. One bad ass guide for sure and again, as nice of a guy/guide that there was. Fished side by side with clients in-line with Dan, in the Tampa Bay area. I'm sure he's still kicking, but I'm sure too old to guide now, except to fish with his buddies. Yeah he made $$ pushing clients around chasing poons. But the reds on fly made him grin.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Love me some BBP


----------



## Pusherman (4 mo ago)

Pigs do fly!


----------



## skifflabs (Apr 18, 2021)

😯What a moose


----------

